# Good Eats For IBS February Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

It's always nice to have a special dessert for Valentine's Day, particularly since by the middle of February we're all getting pretty fed up with winter and we need a reason to celebrate. This is not always easy for those of us with digestive disorders but I think Spongecake With Warm Berry Compote fits the bill.Enjoy,Lyndawww.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

